# AdRev



## ghostnote (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone with AdRev.net? I'm on board since late 2014 and got a bit extra cash out of it. Any experiences?


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2016)

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/adrev-youtube-monetization.48089/

My experience so far has been pretty good,..(the publishers are chasing the money with the help of audio recognition software.).The really high end trailers attract a crazy amount of attention from fans who reupload the trailers and also the official audio tracks too(when they can get their hands on them that is.),if not they'll extract(rip) the audio or get a really terrible cover done.) collectively all these ends up with tens of millions of hits from countless unofficial YT channels (without permission*).Unfortunately you dont get any Adev royalties from the official channels ie: Marvel / Lionsgate /Warner Bros are't going to have any 3rd party Ads on their channel.

*Now that publishers can collect Adrev money from these 'unofficial' uploads/rips etc,I think they're happy to tolerate it? D


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 1, 2016)

I didn't see this in the FAQs...

what happens when I upload a song that I own the writers share but the publishing is from a music library?
I tried uploading a song to youtube and it was striked down because the music library claimed ownership.


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for the link Dean.

I'm actually not sure who really owns Content ID rights, the Publisher or the Composer. AFAIK one of the trailerhouses I submit to keeps all the AdRev income.


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2016)

Michael Chrostek said:


> Thanks for the link Dean.
> 
> I'm actually not sure who really owns Content ID rights, the Publisher or the Composer. AFAIK one of the trailerhouses I submit to keeps all the AdRev income.



If youre signed up and your track lands then the publisher owns all the publishing rights,but the composer gets his writers share of the back end unless you've signed away your writers share in a total buy out? Depends on the deal the trailer house rolls with,some like to look after the composers and play fair while others,..well,...not so much. D


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> I didn't see this in the FAQs...
> 
> what happens when I upload a song that I own the writers share but the publishing is from a music library?
> I tried uploading a song to youtube and it was striked down because the music library claimed ownership.



I'm no expert on any of this but if your track is published (exclusively?) then thats their right to do so as you dont own the Publishing rights anymore,(this can be for a fixed period or in perpetuity depending on the deal),they probably have audio recognition,the title registered and so on(?) and run a tight ship. You retain your writers share so you will still collect your share of your royalties,that depends entirely on what 'they' do with your music but you no longer have the right to exploit/upload this music to social media sites etc,..Im sure your personal website is ok? 
Some publishers are more loosey goosey and others are all over your tracks like a cheap suit! D


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 1, 2016)

that's the thing. with PROS you get that divided. with adrev/youtube it doesn't seem it follows the same thing.
so it seems the publisher is getting money from the ad revenue but they would need to share that. and composer doesn't see how much it goes into it.


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> that's the thing. with PROS you get that divided. with adrev/youtube it doesn't seem it follows the same thing.
> so it seems the publisher is getting money from the ad revenue but they would need to share that. and composer doesn't see how much it goes into it.



This is a new area for me and most folks but afaik your writers share includes streaming revenue too?,..If your publisher is receiving Adrev royalties they should issue you with a Statement with all the relevant details including your split.
In my case I received an Adrev royalty statement(with payment) from the publisher(of my trailer cues assigned to them) Now how 'they' (I mean Youtube/Adrev and so on) came up with those figures?,.the equation? who knows?


----------



## tiago (Feb 1, 2016)

I've only now started uploading some tracks to AdRev... Their system seems to be very simple and effective but I'm a bit scared by the fact that you can't remove tracks from there after you've uploaded them. I've been looking for this information but haven't really found an answer: will I be able to remove tracks if I so desire after some time or is there some sort of perpetual agreement with AdRev? If anyone who's more experienced with AdRev can give me some feedback on this, I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 1, 2016)

tiago said:


> I've only now started uploading some tracks to AdRev... Their system seems to be very simple and effective but I'm a bit scared by the fact that you can't remove tracks from there after you've uploaded them. I've been looking for this information but haven't really found an answer: will I be able to remove tracks if I so desire after some time or is there some sort of perpetual agreement with AdRev? If anyone who's more experienced with AdRev can give me some feedback on this, I would truly appreciate it.


By uploading you agree to keep your tracks at least 1 year with AdRev. However, I've mistakingly uploaded a track once and asked for removal (they are superquick with things like that btw) and they've been so kind to remove it from the list. But yeah, if its uploaded, it stayes there for a year before you can pull it. On the other side, I can't imagine a scenario where I'd want to remove an item after a couple months, but I bet their support can help out if it's a serious issue.


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 1, 2016)

Dean said:


> If youre signed up and your track lands then the publisher owns all the publishing rights,but the composer gets his writers share of the back end unless you've signed away your writers share in a total buy out? Depends on the deal the trailer house rolls with,some like to look after the composers and play fair while others,..well,...not so much. D


Nope, writers share's mine. Do you think I have a chance to claim 50% of the AdRev revenue?


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2016)

Michael Chrostek said:


> Nope, writers share's mine. Do you think I have a chance to claim 50% of the AdRev revenue?



I'm getting my share of the Adrev from my trailer guys (publishers) so if your guys are now persuing and receiving anything from Adrev you should get your writers share of that,..I dont see why not? D


----------

